# Locking wheel nut adaptor location?



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi all,

Silly question, but where is the "key" located for the locking wheel nuts?

I've spotted the little hook that is used to remove the plastic cover, but can't see the key anywhere in the boot. At the moment I'm concerned that one wasn't supplied with the vehicle -- I have checked and definitely have locking nuts fitted.

If there isn't one, I can see this being a bit of a nightmare!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

under the trunk there is the adaptor to the normal key...
when I swapped tyres, the man asked me the same thing!! where is the key?! I said it's your job you should have it!!! ahahaha


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Hi Manu - exactly where in the trunk?

I've looked all over for it and can't see it!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

at the end near the back of the rear seats, it's a small thing...I didn't expected it too!!

the one on the bottom left corner


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

I can't see anything like that in my trunk (or even a space where it could be).










I lifted the compressor out to check, but there's nothing underneath it.

...I've got a bad feeling about this... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

it HAS to be there....I think you have to ask at Audi where it is!


----------



## Cwd (Feb 22, 2016)

Mines is where ManuTT circled in red .......bonus found a cargo net stored neatly under the floor to


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Are you sure you have that optional? Strange you didn't find the adapter..only reason could be the dealer has removed the wheels but I don't understand why!then they have their adapters!

Cargo net is part of another optional, two light in the trunk, another small net next to the passenger feet and don't remember what else


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Phoned the service department where I bought my car and they said they'd post one to me if I could send in a photo of one of the nuts.

Fingers crossed, problem solved.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Obviously not very unique 

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------

